# Moving to Midrand



## sanjaymehta (Oct 27, 2013)

I am 49 years old from Chandigarh in India. Planning to move to Midrand in a fortnight. Some people have told me that there is lot of crime in Midrand and it is not possible to go out after 5.30 PM. The markets also close by this time. Pl guide, is it reality or just myth?


----------



## SamSecrets (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't live in Midrand but I live close by - this is really a myth. The crime in SA can be bad but it's not as bad as the media makes it out, and I've never heard of Midrand having a crime problem - yes there are certain areas to avoid but most residential areas are ok. 

A lot of shops do close at 5:30 - 6pm but a lot stay open later - all depends on what you're after. Also I'm sure you'll make friends who will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

If you work in Midrand, it does not mean you have to live there. There are some very nice areas within commuting distance. You will need a car, as public transport leaves much to be desired, so travelling to work can be congested, but with a car, is not a problem.
More of a problem might be getting a work permit.


----------



## suresh_p12 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi SamSecrets,

I am planning to move to midnand with R15k per month will this will be sufficient to survive there in midnand? or i demand more can you please tell me how much i need to servive there...

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

An indication of the costs of living is that you need to prove an income of R20k per person per month if you wish to retire in South Africa as per the DHA.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I lived in Midrand for 24 years before leaving because of crime, I still own property there, yes, there is crime there, as there is in any middle to upper income suburb.
It tends to go in stages.
I dont suggest anyone goes for a walk at nights in any area other than within a secure Estate.

There is a very large Indian Community in Midrand particularly Noordwyk Area.
as to crime, this is the Midrand Community Policing Forums FB page which has up to date information regarding crime.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midrand-Community-Police-Forum/311355525552134


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

SamSecrets said:


> I don't live in Midrand but I live close by - this is really a myth. The crime in SA can be bad but it's not as bad as the media makes it out, and I've never heard of Midrand having a crime problem - yes there are certain areas to avoid but most residential areas are ok.
> 
> A lot of shops do close at 5:30 - 6pm but a lot stay open later - all depends on what you're after. Also I'm sure you'll make friends who will be able to point you in the right direction.


I'm afraid you are mistaken, the CPF crime stats for "Good" Residential areas say it might not be as bad as 2003 , but the media dont even bother to report crime that does not involve blood.
I lived there, still own property there and have an office in Noordwyk that I speak to on a weekly basis.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just curious Daxk we have 24 hour stores and lots of stores that open till 9. Is it the same up there?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

MissGlobal said:


> Just curious Daxk we have 24 hour stores and lots of stores that open till 9. Is it the same up there?


The Picknpay closes at 7pm IIRC, the garages stay open (through the grill) 24 hours for Milk and bread and emergencies, am sure there will be stores that stay open later, but then people tend to drive there , not walk..


----------

